# Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Growth



## Tene (Jul 30, 2004)

Best Hair Product Combos    

In my years of extreme hair care, I have found that certain combinations of hair products work together better than others. Sometimes the order that you use the products in can make a huge difference. 

Here are some combinations of products that I have found work exceptionally well on MY hair. (fine, straight, long, normal thickness, color treated, damaged hair) If you want to find out which product combinations work best for you, keep a notebook and write down what you use each time you wash your hair. 

This combo is my favorite Saturday hair treat. I always have the best hair after this one.
Shampoo first with Suave Clarifying shampoo.
Then deep condition with Lamaur Bone Marrow. (Wear a shower cap while showering)
Rinse well, final rinse with cool water.

Spray Infusium 23 leave in conditioner all over dry hair. Leave in all day if possible. Shampoo out with Redken All Soft shampoo. Condition with Queen Helene Cholesterol conditioner with shower cap for 5 minutes. Rinse well. Hair will be very smooth and soft.  

For really damaged hair, this is a great combo.
Shampoo with Aphogee Shampoo for damaged hair. Squeeze out excess water. Then apply Nexxus Emergencee Protein Reconstructor. Wear a shower cap and leave on for at least 10 minutes. Rinse well. Then use Aphogee Balancing conditioner. (Make sure you use a lot of conditioner all over, not just the ends.) This is a heavy-duty treatment that will make damaged hair feel normal again. 

Another damaged hair combo:
Apply Redken Deep fuel to damp hair. Leave on as long as possible (preferably one hour or more, 15 minutes minimum) Then spray Redken All Soft Addictive Hair Transformer all over on top of the Deep Fuel. Leave on again for another hour. (15 minutes minimum) The shampoo out with a non-heavy, non-protein, non-moisturizing shampoo (like any VO5 clear shampoo.) You can follow with a conditioner, but it may not be necessary.

If you have fine hair, you should try using a deep conditioner first, and then shampoo it out. (Instead of the traditional shampoo first, condition second.) You will still get the benefits of the deep moisturizer, but shampooing it out will make you hair lighter and less weighed-down. 

There are endless combinations that can be made with success. Sometimes it's even a good idea to use the same brand, same line of shampoo and conditioner consecutively! Find out what works best for your hair. Then you can always be assured your hair will look fantabulous. 



Special Emergency Procedure for Destroyed Hair

This recipe for hair repair is loosely based on a review of Redken Deep Fuel at Makeupalley.com. I don’t remember the name of the reviewer- please contact me if you are the Belgium hair stylist that designed it. 
PS&gt; I have not tried this recipe myself, so I cant vouch for it yet. But It does have all the main ingredients for hair repair; protein treatments followed by moisturizing and common sense:

Warning! It is time consuming and unless you already own these products or ones similar to them, expensive!

You will need:
Clarifying shampoo (try Redken Hair Cleansing Cream shampoo, or Suave Clarifying shampoo)
A creamy protein treatment (try Redken Deep Fuel, or Joico K-pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor)
A moisturizing cream conditioner (try Nexxus Humectress, or Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep conditioner)
Spray on Moisturizer (try Redken All Soft addictive hair transformer)
A final creamy protein treatment (Nexxus Keraphix)

THE ROUTINE:

1. Wash your hair with the clarifying shampoo and towel dry.
2. Mix the creamy protein treatment with the creamy moisturizing conditioner in your palm and apply all over. Put on a shower cap and leave on for 30 minutes. (You can also apply hot wet towels or a hair dryer to use heat)
3. Remove shower cap- do not rinse. Apply spray on moisturizer all over. Blow dry hair until mostly dry. 
4. Rinse
5. Towel dry hair again and apply the final protein treatment. Leave this is your hair overnight. 
6. The next day, shampoo and condition as normal.

She says to do this twice a week for 2 weeks and you’re hair will be fixed. She also advises against only using moisturizing or softening products on hair that is spongy and severely damaged. Use them in conjunction with protein treatments. 
If you are not sure if your hair is severely damaged, then its not. Hair that is severely damaged stretches even when its dry, is white in some areas, (from over bleaching) feels spongy, and feels like it never really dries. 


Do not underestimate your power to fix your own hair. Before you chop it off, really try to fix it. I thought all hope was lost, and in less then 2 weeks, my hair is almost back to the health that it was before I lost my mind. Try it! 


Hair Damage Emergency!
Using Protein and Mositurizers for your hair

If you read Bonnie Goes to the Salon, you learned that I damaged my previously almost in perfect condition hair. Then I had to fix it. How to Save your Hair talks about my 30-day boot camp regimen that I conducted back in 2001. This page will discuss what to use when on your hair when you have damage. 

First, lets learn the difference between the 2 different kinds of hair treatments. There are moisturizing treatments and conditioners, and then there are Reconstructing or protein treatments. 

Protein products/treatments
Soy Sauce
Egg Yolks
Redken Extreme Cat
Redken Fat Cat
Redken Deep Fuel
Redken Anti Snap
Joico K-pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
Infusium 23 leave in conditioner

*Generally anything that says protein, or reconstructing, is a protein-based treatment. 

Why and when you should use protein treatments:

Damaged hair from processing (color, highlights, straightening, perm, etc) needs a protein treatment preferably right after the process. Chemically processes remove protein from the hair, which is why processed hair loses it shine. Hair that is damaged like this cannot be fixed with moisturizing products alone. Protein treatments, I believe, are a necessary part of hair care. 

BUT, some people’s hair cannot tolerate a lot of protein. Too much protein will make hair stiff, crunchy, unmanageable and just yucky. But just enough protein will make it fabulous. 
So how often?

I use protein treatments 2-3 times a week, alternating with a moisturizing conditioner the same day, or the next. (Remember- protein treatments do nothing to make your hair moisturized or soft) You may only want to use protein treatments once a week. If you have all natural virgin hair, you may not need them at all, or maybe just once a month. The more you do to your hair, the more protein you probably need. 

How?
If you choose to use a protein treatment that you use in the shower such as any of the above, you would shampoo first. Wring out excess water from hair or towel dry. Apply protein treatment for as long as the directions say, or even longer, up to 30-60 minutes with a shower cap if you want. Rinse out the treatment, and then apply a moisturizing conditioner. Rinse the conditioner and be on your way. 

OR:
What I sometimes do is apply a protein treatment to my dry, unwashed hair. Sometimes I leave it in all day. I use Redken Extreme Cat religiously, one of the best. Then I put my hair up all day and leave it in. When I get home, I shampoo my hair with a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. Perfect!

OR:
You can shampoo and conditioner with whatever, then use a leave in protein treatment such as Redken Anti Snap or Infusium 23 leave in. This you don’t wash out. 

There are many ways to use protein treatments to your advantage. Just remember to moisturize afterwards and don’t over do it unless your hair is really bad. 
For example, if you’ve fried your hair, you could use a protein treatment up to 4 days (or shampoos) in a row, and then for the next week or so, don’t use any at all. You can apply all over, or just concentrate on the damaged areas. 


MOISTURIZING TREATMENTS:

Aussie 3-Minute Miracle
Redken All Soft
Any conditioner included in Home Hair Dye kits
Garnier Fructis conditioners
Any oil treatment (hot oils)
Dove Intense Moisture conditioner
Aussie Moist conditioner
Anything with Shea butter
Nexxus Humectress 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep conditioner


WHY and WHEN to use moisturizing treatments

If your hair feels dry, or crunchy, or dull, you may need to moisturize more. Any one who uses chemical processes or heat appliances on their hair need to moisturize, preferably every time your hair gets wet, whether you shampoo or not. 
Moisturizing treatments are usually your most common conditioners. Most products labeled as deep conditioning are moisturizing. All hair types need moisture, except for maybe the very oily. Most people will only need to use deep conditioners on the ends of the hair. I like to put deep conditioners all over, but then I am prepared to spend a shampoo or two washing it out afterwards.

How often?
Use a regular light wash out conditioner every time you shampoo. If your hair is very dry, damaged, or you use a lot of protein treatments, you can use a deeper conditioner every time you shampoo. Make sure to rinse well, preferably in cool water. 
Deep conditioning (for 10 minutes or longer) can be done once a week or once a month, or even more often for more damaged hair. 

How?
f your hair is very dry, and you wish to deep condition, apply the product to DRY hair. Saturate your hair (or the ends, or the damaged areas) with the conditioner. Wear a cap if you wish. Sit for 10-60 minutes or longer. Rinse or shampoo out. 

For fine hair: Apply as above, to dry hair. Rinse, and then SHAMPOO out. No need for a follow up conditioner unless you want to. This gives fine hair the benefit of deep conditioning without weighing it down. This works perfect on my straight, fine hair. 

For thicker or curly hair, you may want to leave a little bit of the conditioner in your hair. It will make your hair behave and lay down better and appear sleeker. I don’t have big or curly hair, so you’ll have to try this for yourself. (I use this method on my daughter, and her hair just drinks it up. I don’t even rinse the conditioner out of her hair anymore. I shampoo, rinse, towel dry and apply conditioner, then air dry. Her hair is down to her butt and very good condition)

Tip for both treatments: For wither protein or moisturizing, it pays off to clarify your hair sometimes before doing the treatments. The products seem to work better and penetrate the hair more efficiently when the hair is free of other products. I wouldn’t do it every time, but once a month or so. 

This past weekend, I clarified with Suave Clarifying shampoo and then used Lamaur Bone Marrow Deep penetrating treatment (moisturizing) and my hair is fixed. I know it worked better because I clarified first. This is a great combo if anyone wants to try. (Find the bone marrow conditioner at Sally Beauty Supply. 


TROUBLESHOOTING:

If your hair or ends is always weighed down, brittle and very tangled:
Look at the products you use and see if they have a lot of cones in them (silicone, dimethicone, any chemical ending in c-o-n-e.) or if they have emulsifying wax, a coating agent in them. If these ingredients are at the top of the list on your shampoo, conditioner or styling products, you have cone build up. Try to find products without cones or with very little, If your have improves, you hair may not like cones in large doses or at all.
Another possibility is overconditioning. Cut down on your conditioner and try a lighter one. 

Ends are dry and split and you don’t know why:
Try wearing your hair up and in a damp bun 50-95% of the time. Hair rubbing on clothes creates friction and makes hair very dry, especially the underneath ones. 

CWC isn’t working:
If your hair isn’t coming clean, switch shampoos. If your hair is not really silky, switch the conditioner. 

Ends crunchy?
Are you using products with too much protein? Some hair finds protein too drying. Try switching to a moisturizing conditioner instead (one with humectants) try to limit protein applications (like Redken CAT and egg paks) to only once a week. Use a moisturizing conditioner after the treatment to help.

Ends Dry?
Try clarifying, especially if your conditioner has cones. Damp bunning almost always corrects dry ends. Using light oil on the hair can also be drying for some people. If your hair gets drier after you start using oil treatment, stop using them.

When all else fails, you may need a trim. As much as I HATE to cut my hair, sometimes it’s the only thing that will make my hair look good again. If you don’t need a trim, just put your hair up and forget about it for a while. Things will get better. 


LONG HAIR RULES  


Never brush wet hair.

Do not rub your hair when washing it. Only rub your scalp. 

Air dry whenever possible.

Detangle your ends first. Use a detangler if it’s serious. 

Only use hair friendly accessories. No metal clips or rubber bands with metal pieces. And never ever wear actual rubber bands. 

Wear your hair up in a hair net or use satin pillowcases for sleeping. 

Wear your hair up as much as possible. 

Don’t trust just anyone to cut your hair. I don’t even trust salons. Use a long haired friend. 

Take your vitamins, especially Biotin, Silica and B complex. 

Boar bristle brushes are the best for hair. 

Wooden wide tooth combs are best for long hair. 

Scrunchies save the day. 

Daily scalp massages are great for speeding up growth. 

Humidifiers and vaporizers are great in the winter. 

Damp bunning: when hair is damp (or spray it damp) and put in a loose bun and cover with a scrunchie. This will keep hair moist and protected throughout the day. 

Tortoiseshell combs are also very safe for long hair. 

Keep hair away from clothes. Hair rubbing up against your shirt will dry it out and cause breakage. Wear it up or wear silky tops. 

Pillowcases also dry out hair and cause breakage. Wear hair up in a protective covering or use satin pillowcases. 

Blow dryers and other heat appliances are bad. Use sparingly. 

Pink sponge rollers are no good. They dry hair out and are so rough the hair breaks on it. 

This is a duh, but believe me- bleaching your hair is bad news. Same goes for highlighting. 

Don’t shampoo everyday. Try to extend the time as long as possible. 

George Michael says hair grows best when it is all one length- no bangs, no layers.

George Michael says to part hair on the right.

GM says Blunt cut hair is the healthiest and strongest. 

Using and Egg pak on your hair once a week will increase the protein content and make it shinier. 



 EGGS?

Everyone has heard of using eggs on their hair, right? But how many of you have tried it? I am here to proclaim the goodness of using egg YOLKS on the hair to increase the protein contecnt of the hair, which makes the hair stronger and shinier and thicker. 

The traditional recipe is to wet your hair, towel dry, apply the yolks and let it sit for about an hour. Then you shampoo out and voila. That works fine, but its very messy and as I've found, unnessecary. 

What I do, is shampoo, sqeeze out all the water, then apply the yolks while I'm still in the shower. I put a plastic shower cap on top of it and then continue on with my showerly duties. Then I rinse the yolks out. I DO NOT apply conditioner afterwards. You can of course, but I found that it doesn't make my hair as thick when I use conditioner. 

If your hair is already very thick, you may want to use conditioner afterwards to tone that down a bit. But even if you have thick hair, you may still want to use eggs for the shine. 

Dont freak out after you rinse your hair. It will feel very stiff and hard and dry. This may make you pour a bottle of conditioner on your head so you can get back the super slick feeling that silicones give us. DO NOT GIVE IN! Once your hair is dry, it will feel soft and moisturized. And that smell will be gone too. Just make sure to take extra care rinsing it all out. (this is obvious, but don't use super hot water or scrambeled eggs will appear) If you have very dry hair, you may want to use a moisturizing shampoo beforehand (as opposed to a clarifying one).

One time I mixed it in with my shampoo and then followed with conditioner. My hair was very shiny, but again, I lost the thickness, which is my favorite part. 

A tip: since we keep eggs in the fridge, you may want to sit a couple out a couple hours before so they arent freezing on your head! 


 VITAMINS- YES, YOU NEED THEM  

Vitamins and minerals will do yur entire body good. But for our purposes here, I will list vitamins and minerals and their dosage for maximum hair benefit. Overall, your body must be healthy and getting nutrients it needs. Your hair, skin and nails unfortunately are the last thing your body cares about. If you are deficient in anything, your hair and nails will suffer. They get the leftover nutrition. Sad, but true. This is why you must take care to eat properly and Take vitamins so you can belp your body's buliding blocks and have your hair benefit in the meantime.   

A general multi vitamin and mineral: Try Centrum for Women or it's equivalent. This will cover most of the body's needs. You can't have good hair and have everything else be bad. It doesnt work that way. 

Super B Complex: The B vitamins are THE Beauty vitamin, and is nothing short of a miracle pill to me. It cures hangovers, keeps your stress level down and makes your hair good! Look for complex vitamin that contains WAY more than the RDA reccomended dosage of 100%. Look for ones that have 3333% more than the RDA. B vitamins are water soluble and the excess leave your body through urination.  I've never had any ill side effects. 

Biotin: Biotin is actually a B vitamin, but it is the B vitamin for hair growth. Buy the pills in 1000mcg. Start at 1000mcg a day, and work your way up to 3000mcg if you want. Biotin makes the hair grow fast. 

Silica Complex: This is actually the herb horsetail, combined with other minerals. Silica is an important mineral found in the body and makes hair grow in stronger. Buy it at 500mg, 7% standardized. (I dont know what that means, but that's the right level for silica) You can take it every day, best if taken at night before bed. Dont take more than 500mg a day. 

MSM: MSM is a form of sulfur. It is usually used to help arthritis. It makes the hair's growth period last longer and the shedding period shorter. This makes you have more hair and less shedding which will increase the amount of hairs you have on your head at any given time. I would be cautious with this one. I took it for 5 days and it made me very depressed (im allergic to sulfa) Others have had the same effect. If you decide to try MSM, start with 500mg and work up to 3000mg a day. Please take note of your moods while on this supplement. 

Other Vitamins I take:

Vitamins A, C and E: This triple threat antioxidant combo is a magic formula for clear glowing skin. Sometimes you can get all 3 in one pill, which is the most convienient. Sometimes you can find them in chewable orange flavored ones. The most tasty option. But if you have to take them separately, Take 400iu of A, 400iu of E and at least 500mg of C. You can take as much vitamin C as you want. The excess will be excreted. Do not take more than doublethe recommended dosage for A and E, they are fat soluble and are stored in the body and overdose is possible. And remember if you are taking a regular multi vitamin, A and E are already in there. 

Calcium: I dont take calcium ,although I really should. So do as i say and take Calcium. At least 800-1000mg a day for women. Viactiv is a chocolate chewable calcium supplement that supplies 500mg, take 2 a day 

SAVE YOUR HAIR

This plan is for severely damaged hair. Any of these treatments are acceptable for all hair types. I do not recommend using a deep treatment everyday for normal hair. This is what I did for my hair every day for a month. My hair went from “Give up! Shave your head!” to “I guess you’re hair’s ok” in 1 month. It’s been almost a year and now I have “pretty” hair. 
I tried anything and everything, and I spent a lot of money. Feel free to mix and match or only use a few favorites. 

GUIDELINES:

Start with a good trim. How much to take off depends on how long your hair is and how much damage you have. My hair was about 24 inches and I took off 2 inches. 

Have a wide tooth comb.

Brush and comb hair before wetting.

I generally deep condition hair first, then shampoo to keep hair from being weighed down.
Don’t comb through conditioners. Damaged hair is too easily snapped when wet. Use your fingers to distribute.

Take a hair vitamin or good multivitamin every day.

Massage your scalp for 5 to 10 minutes daily to stimulate growth. 

No super hot water.

No blow dryers or heat appliances. 

Wear your hair up as mush as possible to protect the ends.

Use a humidifier in your home to replace moisture in hair.

Use a natural boar-bristle brush.

Any day you can’t do a full deep conditioning, do a light olive oil before you shampoo. Olive oil fills in the cracks in the hair shaft.

Use a good moisturizing shampoo and conditioner set. Try Clairol Renewal 5X or Infusium 23.

Use a leave in conditioner like Infusium 23 or Aussie Hair Insurance. Pantene Daily Hair Strengthener Complex worked well, also.

Use a plastic cap or bag when conditioning. It holds in heat, which makes the conditioner penetrate better.

Leave the treatments on for as long as possible, even overnight. 

Don’t wash your hair everyday unless you have to. I love to wash my hair everyday because it’s so fine and oily at the roots. Take some times off during the plan to let your hair rest and recover some of its natural scalp oils. Don’t deep condition unless you plan to shampoo, too. 

Go to a beauty supply store and buy some deep conditioning samples for 99 cents. Try them once or twice a week. 

Remember that your hair is not going to look good everyday. Some days you will feel like cutting it off. All this over-conditioning is going to make your hair oily and limp. Wear it up a lot and be patient.


100 tips of Catherine
Especially written for the 100th edition, Catherine put a great effort into her 100 tips. I was unfortunately not able to post her tips at the time, due to the missing hair care section. Catherine, thank you so much for these tips! 
100 Long Hair Tips
by Catherine 

Here are 100 long hair tips! Some of them you have no doubt seen before on this web site or elsewhere and others are my own personal advice. I hope you find them helpful and that they will make you enjoy your long hair (or that of your favorite lady) all the more. I know you will all agree with my first tip: 

Visit The Long Hair Site every week for inspiration and ideas. 
The next group of tips is about washing and drying: 

Try detangling dry hair before washing rather than after it's wet. 
Wash your hair in the shower. Leave it hanging down. Work the lather down the length (like milking a cow.) Never pile it up on your head while washing. 
Concentrate conditioner on the ends. 
Do a final rinse in cold water - refreshing in summer, worth the discomfort in winter. 
Air dry whenever possible. 
Get a special absorbent hair drying towel. 
If you have to blow dry, do it for just a little while, air dry it some, and then blow dry a little more. Repeat till hair is dry. 
If you have to blow dry, keep the diffuser on so your hair won't get sucked into the dryer. 
If you have to blow dry, wrap it in a towel for awhile before you begin. 
Never, ever, brush your hair when it is wet. 
de-tangle ends first. Then work your way up. Never try to rip through tangles from top to bottom. 
Sit near a large electric fan (far enough away so your hair won't get caught in it!) to speed up drying. 
Buy trial sizes of new shampoos and conditioners - you may discover a new favorite. 
Try rotating your shampoos/conditioners - your hair may respond well to a change in brands. 
You may need different products for summer and winter. For example, my hair gets more dry and has more static in winter, so 2-in-1 shampoo conditioners only work well for me in summer. 
Every scalp and its head of hair is different - so someone else's best shampoo and conditioners may not be yours. 
Here are some styling hints: 

Braid wet hair to set waves. 
A top knot is another good "style that sets" - you will have lots of volume when you take it down. 
Buy a long haired Barbie doll to practice hair braiding, etc. 
For an easy and different braid, divide hair in 3 sections as usual, make a braid out of each section and braid the 3 braided sections. 
If your hair is straight and you want just a little curl, set it curlier than you want and comb it out before bed - it will relax during the night. 
Learn to french braid - practice makes perfect. 
Learn to Topsy Tail. 
Look for non-alcohol hair sprays - less drying. 
Use a leave-in conditioner before any heat styling (which you should avoid if possible.) 
Use only wide-toothed combs or picks. 
You've heard of tear-free shampoos? Here is advice on tear-free trimming. 

Trim your own hair if you don't have a hairdresser you can trust. 
If you trim your own hair, put a leave-in conditioner or gel on ends before trimming to keep them in place. 
Trim the ends of individual hairs that are split - and just a tiny bit at the bottom. 
Frequent tiny trims are less traumatic than infrequent large trims. 
If you can't trim your own hair, maybe your boyfriend or husband can do it for you. 
If you can't trim your own hair, try asking another long haired lady to do it for you. 
Never let someone who dislikes your hair trim it. 
Don't get more than a trim unless you are absolutely, totally sure you want it. If you have any doubt at all, then that proves you really want to keep your hair long. 
There are a lot of good tools for styling out there. 

Don't wear "automatic" barrettes with sharp metal edges. You can paint the sharp parts with clear nail polish to make them dull. (Paint several coats - let each one dry before painting the next.) 
Braid scarves or ribbons into your hair for interesting looks. 
Chignon foundations are useful - you can make your own by rolling up nylon stockings into a donut shape. 
Clean combs, picks and plastic brushes often with some dish shop and a soft toothbrush. 
French twist combs work great - try them. 
Get some chignon pins and hair sticks for top knots. 
Perm for a Day curlers are great if you want a permed look - the package says it all - "Your Hair's Too Pretty to Ruin". 
Use coated or snag free elastics only 
Use sponge rollers; they are the gentlest. 
Visit Claire's Accessories shops or similar stores - they have loads of great hair accessories. 
Frank has written on the web site that he tried to find books on long hair and couldn't find any, but I own 12 different books, all listed below. (Note: several of the books have "Beautiful Braids" in their titles, but the books are different.) I have also listed videos in this section. 

All New Beautiful Braids by Mary Beth Janssen-Fleischman 
Beautiful Braids by Patricia Coen and Joe Maxwell 
Beautiful Braids by by Mary Beth Janssen-Fleischman 
Beautiful Braids by James Takos with Karin Strom 
Braids and More by Andrea Jeffery 
Braids and Styles for Long Hair Andrea Jeffery and Vickie Terner 
More Beautiful Braids by Patricia Coen and James Wagenvoord 
Twists and Braids Made Easy by Mary Beth Janssen-Fleischman 
Great Braids by Thomas Hardy 
Hair - a Book of Braiding and Styles by Anne Akers Johnson (comes with 3 scrunchies!) 
Salonovations' Braids &amp; Updos Made Easy by Jamie Rines Jones 
The Topsytail Book by Tomima Edmark 
If you can't find these books at your bookstore, try www.amazon.com on the Internet. 
Video: Buy Jim Butchee video # 2 if your hair is (or will be) at least waist length 
Video: Buy Jim Butchee video #1 if your hair is from shoulder to waist. 
Video: Buy Jim Butchee video #3 if you like the videos above. 
Video: Buy Jim Butchee video #4 when it comes out - I'm sure it will be good. 
Sometimes very long hair needs to be protected from safety hazards. Let's be careful out there! 

Be careful when sitting in a folding chairs so that you don't get your hair caught in them. 
Be very careful around machinery and fire. 
Pin up or braid your hair if you are around a baby who likes to pull hair! 
Tuck your hair down the back of your clothes if you temporarily need to keep it out of the way. 
Watch out for tangles if you are wearing a dress that buttons up the back - lift your hair away from the buttons frequently (or wear it up). 
Wear your hair inside your coat if it is windy. 
Here is some common sense advice for the health of your hair, and in some cases, the rest of you, too! 

Don't color - your hair will be healthier. 
Don't crash diet - it can cause hair loss. 
Don't perm - your hair will be healthier. 
Don't smoke - your hair will smell better. 
Don't smoke - your hair won't get dull and discolored by the tobacco smoke. 
Don't smoke - you will reduce your risk of cancer (Chemo is not good for your hair!) 
Don't hang around smokers - see previous three tips. 
Long hair is beautiful! Enjoy your own! Enjoy seeing it on other women! 

Compliment other long-haired women on their hair. Take pride in it together. 
Feel good about how much money you save by wearing long hair. Recommend it to your friends. 
If someone compliments you on your hair, savor the compliment. 
Remind yourself how few women like their own hair. We do like ours! 
Watch "Dr. Quinn" reruns and savor the scenes where Sully brushes Michaela's hair! 
Write to fashion magazines and urge them to feature more long hair articles (where the hair is not "made over" to short hair!) 
I am 41 years old and want to encourage"older" women like me to keep their hair long: 

There is no age limit for wearing your hair long - and if you need convincing, consider the ladies listed below: 
Crystal Gayle - born 1951 
Jane Seymour - born 1951 
Peggy Fleming - born 1948. Her hair isn't extra long, but this lady isn't afraid to let it flow as she approaches age 50! 
Jane Fonda - born 1937 - her length fluctuates, but lately has been beautifully long. And she is 60 years of age! 
Did you know that silent movie actress Louise Brooks, who was sort of the high priestess of the bob, had long flowing silver hair towards the end of her life? Even she eventually knew the truth about long hair! 
Unfortunately, some people will dislike your hair and tell you so, directly or indirectly. Here are some tips about that: 

If someone criticizes your hair, try to just ignore it. 
If someone says "Your hair is so long" but you're not sure if they are complimenting you or not, just tell them "Thank You." 
Answers to the stupid question, "Do you think you'll ever cut your hair?" 

A nice, simple, truthful answer: "Probably never." 
Say: "I don't think I'd be wearing it this long if I wanted to cut it." 
Say nothing. Just look very confused that they'd ask this. 
Say: "Why do you think I would want to do that?" 
Answers to another stupid question, "How can you stand having such long hair?" 

"It's no trouble at all, actually." 
"It's worth the trouble." 
Answers to someone who suggests, "You'd look so pretty if you cut your hair." 

"Actually, I think YOU would look prettier with LONG hair, but I have my taste and you have yours." 
Just stare at them as if they've lost their mind. 
Say, "That's funny, most people tell me how pretty I look BECAUSE my hair is long." 
Answer to a dumb remark someone else is apt to say to you if some other lady cuts her long hair, namely, "You'll be next!" 

"Don't count on it." 
And my last tip, so we can keep enjoying the Long Hair Site for a long time to come: 

Keep sending Frank your photos, interviews, tips, and feedback! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Age and gray hair
Gray hair represents the loss of pigmentation. It's wiry because it's sheathed in more cuticle than most hair. How good you look with gray hair is determined by its texture vis-a-vis the rest of your hair, plus how it goes with the tone of your skin and eyes. 
Graying hair is the start of a natural lightening process to which you should adapt the colors of your clothes and makeup. If you opt to go gray, sample a "blue" shampoo to inhibit yellowing. Try leave-in conditioners and moisturizers to soften coarseness. Consider having a professional add "lowlights" (streaking of your original color) to give shading to gray areas. Observe the pattern of graying (some heads gray all over, some acquire streaks, some gray grows in to frame the face) and have your stylist shape it to celebrate it. If you opt to color your hair, pick a tone one shade or two lighter than your original color. Going too light or too dark will make you look older. To test the look, try a semi-permanent solution that lasts 6 to 12 shampoos before going for lasting color.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Curly hair
Jessie, visitor of this site, wrote me as follows: 


Curly hair is more susceptable to frizzies. Normal hair can be taimed by a leave in conditioner, or something to that effect. I have found that the best way of keeping frizzies down is a light spritz of light hair spray, and when it get's dry, run your fingers through it. Not only does the hair spray hold nice zig-zag parts, but it also cozes the firzzies to stay down. 
Curly hair gets the curliest when it's wet. When you only wash your hair every other day, it's hard to keep those nice ringlettes perfect. One good way of doing so is when it's wet, put it in nice curles, nice thick curles that only loosen when brushed. I keep my hair down all day the first day, and in a "frump bun" the second, or a braid. 
Keeping curly hair can be tough. Sometimes you just want them to be straitened. I straiten my curles with a conair steam straitner. First, I let my hair dry completely, and brush it with a boars bristled brush. I put my hair in a braid, and sleep on it. When I wake up, it's wavy, but not in tick curles. I spray a little leave in conditioner, and when it dries, let the hair straitner go to work. 
Washing my hair is a trip. First, it's long, second, it's curly, third, it tends to be dry. I use Aussie shampoo (it seems to clean really well) and panteen's friz controle. I keep the conditioner in for three minutes before washing it out. While my hair has conditioner in it though, I run my fingers, or a really wide toothed comb through it to get the tangeles out. I dont brush it when I get out of the shower, and let it drip dry. That seems the be the best method for me. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hair at work
Ladies with long hair have to take extra precaution while they are at work. This applies in the same way for office work, as it does for housework.
Erika gives a tip for ladies who have to wear a protective hat: 

I work at a chemical plant, mostly in the lab, and I have to wear a hard hat when I go out to collect my samples. I have too much hair for a bun to fit under the hard hat. I thought about just putting my hair in my shirt, but the safety rules forbid that. You aren't allowed to have more than four inches of hair sticking out from under your hard hat.
I had to come up with my own solution to the hard hat problem. Here's what I do: I braid my hair (one long braid) before I go to work. When I need to put the hard hat on, I put it on loosely and then thread the braid up and around the band. While holding the braid, I flip the hat back and clip the braid about an inch or two above the loop over the band. I then put the hat back on, tucking the braid over the little ribbons that separate the hat from your head. I have had no problems with my hard hat coming off. I think that this method would work for people with hair up to a foot longer than mine, at least. 

If you have more tips like these, I like to hear about them!




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fighting flyaway
When there's low humidity or the air is dry, hair loses water to the surrounding air and dries out. Dry hair builds up negative electricity (hair is predominantly negatively charged to begin with) and all those negative charges repel neighboring hairs, resulting in flyaway. Fine hair tends to get flyaway more than super thick locks because if individual hairs repel one another it's more obvious to the eye when hair is sparse. Sparse hair also dries out more quickly. 

Most flyaway problems occur in the winter when their own static electricity. The simplest way to eliminate flyaway is to add water back and avoid products that tend to dry out hair. 

DO shampoo your hair with a moisturizing or conditioning shampoo.
DO use a cream rinse after shampooing. Cream rinses reduce static electricity and flyaway because they keep hair from getting too dry.
DON'T overuse heat styling appliances. Using a blow-dryer everyday on a hot setting and then wrapping your hair in hot rollers will only dam-flyaway. Avoid heat damage by using a warm set ting on your blow-dryer, hold it away from your head as you dry hair, and keep the blow-dryer moving.
DON'T apply heavy gels to hair. Even though gels can weigh hair down, too much can have a dry
DO use a humectant (water attracting) styling product.
DON'T use styling sprays with alcohol. There are many products available that are alcohol-free.
DO use natural bristle brushes—they reduce fly away. Plastic bristles create more negative charges.
DON'T overuse hairspray. The old trick of spraying your hair or your brush with hairspray to tame static doesn't provide a quick fix—it just dries out hair
DO use a humidifier in your home.
DO mist hair with water. Carry a travel-size spray bottle with you or keep one in your desk to combat dry office air.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good conditioning
One of the best tools to help get more out of your conditioner (and who doesn't, when you go through as much as we do!) is a cheapie plastic shower cap (I usually pay about a dollar for mine, and one will last several months). This is my daily ritual for wonderful conditioning: 

Wash hair and squeeze out excess water. 
Flip your head over so the hair hangs down in front of you. 
Apply conditioner generously, beginning at the top and working your way down. I've found that conditioning "upside-down" like this gets the conditioner to more of the hair. 
Work the conditioner in gently with your fingers. 
Carefully finger-comb through the hair, to separate tangles and further distribute the conditioner. 
Here's where the shower cap comes in: hold your hair near the scalp with one hand. With the other hand, wrap the length of the hair up around your head, kind of piling it up like you are making a bun. Get your fabulous shower cap and put it on over your hair. Now your long hair has a place to go while you wash those other parts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




While I'm washing my other parts, my hair is conditioning and not getting in the way or being rinsed off prematurely. While washing &amp; rinsing my body I try to stand under the warm water so that it hits the shower cap... this is the key...the water will obviously not rinse the conditioner out but will help it penetrate much better. 
When you are ready to rinse out the conditioner, remove the cap. Rinse it out and hang it somewhere out of the way to dry. 
Get yourself a sturdy wide-toothed comb. Again, flip your head upside-down and get under the water to rinse. While you are rinsing, gently pull the comb through. This not only saves time by helping the rinsing go faster, it helps with detangling. 
The tip was contributed by Joelle. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hair ettiquette for men
If it's winter, and you're heling her put on a coat, you might help her by lifting her hair up gently, before she puts the coat on. Another way would be to gently wind her hair around her neck loosely like a scarf, and she puts her coat on over that. You don't want her to get her long hair caught under her coat, or have to sit on it. 

If you are helping her into a car, you might help by gently picking her hair up and bringing it around to her front, so she can keep control of it. You don't want to shut her hair in the car door. 

Be careful in crowds, because people will come right up and start touching her hair; if one of these people has a cigarette in their hand and they aren't paying attention..you know what might happen. So you have to be more attentive when you are in a crowd. 

If you are walking down stairs together, if her hair is kneelength or longer, you might want to walk behind her, as her hair might drag on the steps behind her, and someone might come up and inadvertently step on it..painful. 

If you go dancing, you should put your arm under hair, not over it. 

If you are buying any clothing for them, you might want to consider getting something that will enable her to wear her hair down..fabrics like rayon, satin, silks, anything that allows her hair to slide on the fabric and not catch. It will keep it from tangling when it is down, and is much more comfortable, and you will like the way it flows and swirls more easily against this kind of fabric. 

The same goes for nightwear. It's best if she wears something like this if you plan on combing/brushing her hair....I'm really on a roll, and I'm going to tell you how to do this, as well. 

First, you have to be very careful, women are very protective of their hair, the longer it is, the more careful they have to be. 

If the hair is longer than mid-back, I would suggest you use a wide toothed comb instead of a hairbrush. Otherwise you might tangle it. 

You could have her sitting in a chair without a back, and you could stand or kneel behind her to brush or comb it. Yo should put one hand on the top of her head to steady her head as you gently pull the comb through. You might use short strokes, not going all the way through to her nape at first. It will be easier to straighten her hair that way, Or you might even have her comb her hair out first. 

Another way would be for her to bend her head forward and you comb or brush her hair starting at the nape and going forward from there. It pulls less on the scalp, and you're not combing the more tender areas of the temple. 

Another way , if her hair wasn't too long, would be for her to be standing or sitting in a chair facing you, and you let her rest her forehead on your chest, and you can comb her hair that way. That might be the best. 

If you decide to carry her off into the sunset, yo shuld first bring her hair over her shoulder to her front, before you pick her up. Anything that causes her hair to get "caught" will really make her anxious. 

Bed linens should be satin if she is wearing her hair down. 

If she sees you treating her hair reverently, she will like you all the more, as she considers her hair a part of herself and you are honoring her when you do these things. 

This etiquette was provided by Suzy, herself having floor length hair.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Home tool kit
Having the right tools at hand can make the difference between a good hair day and a bad one. Following is a list of tools that you’ll want to keep handy to help you deal with any styling situation. All are readily available at your local drugstore, beauty supply store, or mass merchandiser for a minimal investment. 

Vent brush: The holes in the base allow air from your blow-dryer to pass through the brush to your hair, making drying time faster. This brush is best for working the roots, but it’s also great for adding volume to almost any hair type. 

Paddle brush: The large fiat base of the paddle brush makes it excellent for styling longer locks and straightening curly hair. Look for one with a rubber base and nylon or natural bristles. 

Round brush: The most popular styling tool in salons, the round brush flips hair up, turns it under, or creates volume on top while you’re blow-drying. The best round brush is one with natural bristles which are gentler on hair. 

Wide-tooth comb: This is an absolute must for combing wet hair and getting rid of tangles! The wider apart the comb’s teeth, the less damage is done to the hair when combed wet. 

Spray bottle: One of the handiest items to have, use it to spray problem areas rather than rewetting your hair all over. Any plastic bottle that spritzes water will do. 

Hair pins or clips: Metal U-shaped hair pins work better than traditional bobby pins. Hair pins secure hair better and are easier to conceal. Use clips for pin-curl sets or clipping sections of hair back as you style it. 

Ponytail holders and barrettes: Elastic holders and barrettes are necessary basics for quickly pulling your hair back. 

Blow-dryer: A good blow-dryer should have a minimum of 1250 watts. Look for one with at least two speeds and three heat settings—hot, warm, and cool. Higher speeds and hotter settings remove moisture; lower speeds and cooler settings “set” the style in place with minimal heat damage and greater control. Many blow-dryers also come with attachments; look for one with a diffuser. A diffuser acts to spread out air flow, minimizing damage from direct heat. With a diffuser, it’s much easier to style hair, because the air flow doesn’t blow strands every which way. 

Curling iron: A good, stainless steel curling iron can be used to create a variety of curly styles. Avoid plastic irons, which can overheat. Look for one with multiple settings and a safety switch that shuts off in case you forget. Depending on your styling needs and the length of your hair, you might also want to invest in some of the following: 

A hood attachment for your blow-dryer or a hood dryer 
A quality set of hot rollers or steam rollers 
A good pair of trimming shears 
A blow-dryer with brush, comb, and curling attachments 
A “rat” for putting up hair 
The new volume enhancing tools (attachments for your blow-dryer) 
A variety of hair accessories, including bows, ornamental clips, headbands, hats, and scarves 
Here are a few essentials you might also want to keep handy at the office or when you’re on the go: 

A comb or brush 
Barrettes, ponytail holders, and hair pins or clips 
A travel-size bottle of styling spray or hairspray 
A travel-size bottle of your favorite styling product 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How to grow and keep lovely long hair
Taken from Autumn 1981 Hair Book published by IPC Magazines and copyrighted by them 1981, typed in and distributed by Barry. When you read the article, keep in mind that it is from '81, and some things changed since then! 

Really long hair - How to grow, care for, groom and style it
Practically all women, at some time in their lives, want to grow their hair really long. Disregarding fashion and casting aside ideas about perms and layer cuts, this hard core likes to wear hair straight down the back, keeping it as long as possible. Is there a secret to growing your hair long? Or does it just depend on the kind of hair you have. We talked to George Michael of new York, known as in the US as the 'Czar of Long hair'. 

Long hair makes a woman feel feminine, ladylike, attractive and glamorous. Even if she thinks the rest of her face and figure is wrong, nearly every woman thinks that long hair is the one good thing about herself- an honest-to-goodness crowning glory. Conversely quite often the first thing a woman may do when she's going through a fit of depression and self hate is to have all her hair chopped off. Then, of course, there is the male angle. Talk to any man and he'll probably say that he prefers long hair to short every time. Thousands of women cling desperately to rather tatty 12 inch locks, complete with split ends because 'he' will be furious if they have it cut short. Until recently Hairdressers hated long hair.
What hairdressers like to do most is cut hair. It gives them a very possitive pleasure to take a head of below the shoulder length hair and cut it all off.....not because of any innate sadism, just because they can show how clever they are when it comes to cutting. And cutting from long to short is a good test of their skill. 

These days, hairdressers aren't quite so scissor happy and they usually will try to give their clients what they want. But we still hear horror stories from long-haired ladies who went in for just a trim and came out with a bob!
Trimming can be a bit of a dirty word, as many of our readers letters testify. Suppose you've been growing your hair for months. You know it needs a trim, you've even read in the Hair Book that you must have it trimmed. So you go to the hairdressers and come out with hair that is the same length as it was when you started growing it six months ago. It's enough to drive you to tears! And frequently does!
So it's not surprising that when one hairdresser - George Micheal of new York - set out to look after long hair only, he quickly established a clientele of 36,000 women, including 4 Queens and 25 princesses. This year (1981) he opened several off shoots of his George Michael Long Hair Clinics throughout Europe, including six in House of Fraser stores in Britain. George Michael believes that long hair is one of the most sexy and enchanting possessions you can have. 

'Long, shiny healthy hair is the ultimate accessory' he avows. 'It's more effective than diamonds, furs or perfume'. And those thousands of clients have stayed loyal through years of wedge cuts, boufants, frizzies, corn rows, plaits, blow drying, curling tongs and many other fashions.
'It's all very well for those rich ladies who can afford to go to expensive salons in New York - or London' we hear you mutter (George Michaels London Long Hair Clinic is in Harrods) 'But what about us, stuck in the sticks with no hairdresser in view? How do we grow our hair long?' 

A lot of George Michael 'prescriptions' for long, beautiful hair can actually be followed at home, so read on carefully. Some of this thinking is quite at odds with what other hairdressers will tell you. But when you consider that 18 of his clients have floor length hair and another 4,000 wear it to their knees, you get the feeling that he must be doing something right! 

How does hair grow
Hair grows from the follicles in your scalp - there are about 120,000 of them altogether and, interestingly, the colour of your hair will determine the number; redheads have the most. Hair grows not in a continuous process but in a random pattern. At any one time there will be hairs growing, lying dormant and falling out. It is estimated that the average life of a single hair is between four and ten years and it grows at the approximate rate of half an inch a month or six inches in the year. 

Going by this theory, no one should have hair that's longer than 60 inches but, in George Michaels 'Secrets for Beautiful Hair' published by Doubleday, he cites the case of a gynaecoloist in Tehran who has the longest documented hair in the world at 96 inches. His theory is that the longer you grow your hair the stronger the root will be. George Michael says that hair that's cut in a 4 - inch style will lose 87 hairs a day, hair in a 12- inch bob could lose 26 hairs a day, waist length hair loses approximately 16 hairs a day. According to his theory, that rare phenomenom floor length hair, would lose a mere two hairs a day! 

How does all this help if you're trying to coax along your rather recalcitrant mop of hair? Of course, you have to take into account those old friends genes and heredity. The kind of hair you are born with cannot actually be changed. No wonder product in the world will turn wispy, fine hair into thick, coarse hair or vice versa. Some hair roots just don't produce long hair. Afro hair is a good example of this. It just doesn't seem to grow very long. Of course, you get exceptions to this rule too. So, if your long hair just doesn't seem to be getting any longer, it could be the kind of hair you've got rather than poor treatment.
However, lots of people do mistreat their hair and there's an awful lot you can do to ensure your hair grows as long as possible if really long hair is what you want. 

Doing the splits
All growing hair splits because the inside of each hair, called the cortex, loses moisture and the hair begins to unravel rather like a rope. The only cure for split ends is to have them cut off, because otherwise they can travel up the hair and make the damage worse. They look unsightly too, because where the hair splits the colour looks lighter and dead looking. But a lot of people are terrified of going to the hairdressers to have the split ends trimmed off because they believe (and often rightly) that they'll actually lose a lot more hair than they bargained for. In his book, George Michael describes his special method of solving the split ends problem. You could get a friend to help you try this at home. 

1. Take a small strand of hair, about half an inch in diameter. The hair should be dry. 

2. Twist the strand gently until the damaged ends appear. These may be apparent along the whole length of the strand. 

3. Holding a pair of sharp scissors perpendicular to the strand, snip off the split ends and damaged parts, using only the tips of the scissors. 

4. Continue to move down the strand in small sections, following this method. You are not trimming length, merely split ends. 

5. Go all round the head in this way. It will take between 10 and 45 minutes. Cut off only the damaged ends, nothing else. 

Don't take steps
One of the cardinal rules Goerge Michael lays down for long hair is that it must all be one length. No fringes, layers, graduations or steps are allowed to be cut into it. He believes in what he terms the 'equalisation' process - that if you cut a layer into one side of the hair, the hair on the other side of the head will shorten in sympathy. So he makes all his clients grow out their fringes and will not allow centre partings under any circumstances.
'But supposing it doesn't suit me like that', we said rather feebly and received a scornful glance in reply. 'Long hair will suit everybody, even older ladies', he said. 'There are so many ways of draping it, dressing it and wearing it.' George also believes that to cut hair into layers is a little like shattering a mirror because long, perfectly cut hair shines all down its line if its looked after properly. So with this rather strict rule in mind, it isn't surpising to find out that not only does the George Michael method not invulve layering, there is also a very special cutting process unlike anything you will find normally in a salon. Before it's cut, the hair is shampooed and dried. Every stylist works on clean, dry hair. Wet hair is hair that's already been stretched to one eighth of it's length and it's extremely fragile and breaks easily because its elasticity is at a minimum. So the Michael cutting method is done only on dry hair because the results can be seen instantly and it's kinder to the hair. 

How long is Long??
George Michael believes that a good hair style must be perfectly proportioned to your body and that the decision that is made about its length should be based on the texture of the hair itself and the shape of that head and body, never on the face. So there are seven 'Michael' lengths that he advises: 'Flip length', just above the shoulders; 'Bra' length, which speaks for itself; 'Waist length'; 'Bottom length'; 'Knee length'; 'Calf length' and 'Floor length'. Few of us will attain any but the first three. 

Wash with care
Blow driers aren't used in any of the Long Hair Clinics. Instead, the hair is set on non-metal rollers and the hair is gently dried under a constant-temperature hood dryer at 40C. Sometimes, hair that's very long is wrapped around the head to tame it, and dried the same way. The hair is washed with a special massage movement, using a shampoo that George Michael formulated himself. He always advocates using a mild shampoo, hates 'gimicky' shampoos and doesn't believe they need to be expensive. When washing your hair, you should treat it with the utmost care, particularly if its long. Over enthusiastic rubbing, scrubbing and pulling can lead to quite a lot of damage and hair loss. Hair is rinsed very, very thoroughly. If you can stand it, George Michael advises that the last hair rinse be a cold one. This shrinks the molecules of the hair and gets rid of superfluous coatings, making hair much more manageable. Conditioning is essential too, of course, plus a cream rinse after the conditioner to ensure those delicate ends of the hair are well protected. If you use a good cream rinse, you may need to give yourself a conditioning treatment only about once a fortnight. Over-conditioning can happen, and it results in a build up of residue that makes hair look dull rather than shiny. 

Never brush hair when its wet. When you've finished the washing/conditioning/cream rinse process, mop up excess water with a towel wrapped around your head for a few minutes. Then de-tangle as much of your hair as you can with your fingers. Finally, use a wide-spaced comb to smooth and untangle your hair gently. Begin to comb from the bottom, working slowly up the strands. Never start at the top and tug downwards as this can do a lot of damage. 

A hundred strokes
The kinds of implements you use on long hair can effect its growth and shine far more than you would imagine. Hot tongs, curlers, blow driers and styling wands are absolutely out if you want your hair to be in its best possible state. If you find that the dryness is uneven, that is the ends get dry while the hair is greasy at the roots, you'll either have to find a method of washing your scalp only (it really is possible on long hair if you get someone to hold the ends away from the water) or to be extremely rigorous when it comes to conditioning. And you must brush it carefully every day. The George Michael method advocates those 100 brush strokes, standing with head bent forward, bending your torso from the waist to achieve maximum amount of blood circulation to the hair roots. You should choose a natural boar bristle brush - Kent of London has actually produced a brush especially for George Michael - and, if your hair is over ten inches long, it should have a flat or elongated base, held firmly at the base, so that it doesn't flip over and get tangled in your hair. You should begin brushing with 20 strokes and gradually build up to 100, adding ten strokes a day till you reach your goal. If for any reason, you miss a days proper brushing, decrease the total by 20 strokes and build up again. 

The chignon
1. Brush hair carefully and evenly to the point on the crown or the nape of the neck where you want the chignon to rest. Secure into a pony tail using a coated elstic band or a piece of thin ribbon. 

2. Twist the pony tail into a spiral, using both your hands. 

3. Coil the pony tail down around the base, making it as large or as small as your hair length dictates. Tuck the loose ends into the outside edge of the chignon and pin carefully, using fine hairpins.


The pleat
1. Part the hair into three sections and secure with ribbon a few inches from the ends so that you've got good control over each section. Twist the first side section over your hand into a sausage shape and secure along its length with fine pins. 

2. Sweep the second side section over the first and secure. 

3. Arrange top hair so it sweeps over the crown, ends secured into the original pleat.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oil
A healthy scalp produces natural oil, which coats the hair strand and protects it from the environment. In the old ages, long haired women brushed their hair long and often (the famous "100 strokes a day" rule), to distribute their scalp oil over and down to the end of the hair. 

Although this may be the best method (for straight hair) to keep it healthy and shiny, most modern life women do not have the time to spend these efforts. It is good that these days good oil products can be purchased, to apply the oil directly to the areas where it is needed. 

Below are some oil treatments and tips for you - be careful when applying the oil, only very few oil is needed for direct application, and too much oil will attract dust and dirt very soon, and make your hair feel and look sticky. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


A tip from Gayle:
I purchase a gallon per month of jojoba oil and sixteen ounces of Rosemary oil from a terrific company called The Essential Oil Company. They buy their oils from all around the world. Every night I rub Rosemary oil on my scalp and then follow it up with 2 oz of warm jojoba oil. It creates such a good atmosphere for hair growth that I find myself trimming my bangs every three weeks.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Removing of build-up

A tip to remove build-up of shampoo residues:
For the vinegar rinse, use cider vinegar, at 5%. Use one tablespoon in six ounces of tepid water, let it set for a couple of minutes then rinse it all out. Do this about once a month, and it does remove the build up on your hair. Don't use it as a daily rinse. Please see as well the section Products / Home brew recipes.


<b


----------



## Tene (Jul 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## keylargo (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow, great thorough information! Thanks Tene.


----------



## Tai (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow.  That's a lot of information.  Thanks for sharing with us, Tene.


----------



## kitchen_tician (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks Tene!  Adding to favorites.


----------



## brickhouse (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Thanks so much. I am printing it now.


----------



## Neroli (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

WOW Tene!  Thanks for this wonderful compilation of tips and techniques.  I have already printed and will add to my "hair file" - WOW!!!! Thanks!


----------



## SingingStar12 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Thanks for posting this! It's great suggestions and tips! I'm saving to my favorites!


----------



## Cleo (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Thanks for sharing this Tene.


----------



## daviine (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

That sure is a lot of info!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Victorian (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Favorite Thread! (toggle)


----------



## destiny55 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Very helpful; thanks


----------



## Sascha (Jul 30, 2004)

WOW!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is a ton of info, Thanks!


----------



## sweetpineapple (Jul 30, 2004)

thanks, thats alot of helpful info.


----------



## candibaby (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

wow that was very informative. thanks!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Thanks! I am going to print this out.


----------



## inthepink (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Great Post!


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Great info.  Thanks


----------



## shoelover1972 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Very informative. Thank you


----------



## bellydancer (Jul 31, 2004)

DAMN!!!!!!!!! this has got to be the longest post in the history of LHCF. lol and the most informative. definitely gotta save this


----------



## Babygurl (Aug 1, 2004)

Just wondering for what reason should you always part your hair on the right?


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

bump


----------



## Maestradiva77 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## TigerLily (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Yes, thanks!  Definitely will save this...


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

I'm going to have to try these!


----------



## auntybe (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

The info here is great I had to make this a favorite.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Thanks for posting this Tene!


----------



## TBird (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Wow thanks for posting.


----------



## M_BYRON_M (Aug 31, 2004)

...


----------



## KeraQueen (Aug 31, 2004)

another thread to add to my favorites. thanks


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 9, 2006)

bump.. great info or refresher


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tips!  I appreciate it!


----------



## CinnaMocha (Apr 9, 2006)

Tene,

Thanks for the info!


----------



## karezone (Apr 10, 2006)

bumping, really good info for newbies and those experiencing breakage


----------



## Mestiza (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting this, Tene!  Thanks for bumping it, MsDanele1518!


----------



## cocowhite (Apr 11, 2006)

This is great I am going to have this print out alot of great information.


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 11, 2006)

Bump!  Just too good to let go.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Apr 25, 2006)

Great info!!!!!


----------



## MissFallon (Jul 9, 2006)

bumping....cuz it has a lot of good info


----------



## Lucia (Jul 9, 2006)

good tips thanks


----------



## amorette (Jul 9, 2006)

re: Never, ever, brush your hair when it is wet. 

how do i smooth my edges down - i need to have my edges straight so that when i comb it into a bun or ponytail it is neat and flat to my head.  If i dont brish it while it is wet it grows into a little puff ball - how do i mange that?


----------



## asubeauty (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you for all of this wonderful info Tene! and to everyone who bumped it...

I am subsribing to this thread and printing it out.

I'm so glad I'm not at home so I'm not so tempted to go out and buy this stuff...


----------



## JLove74 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have to brush. For me there is no way around getting those edges down.


----------



## dreamgurl (Aug 27, 2006)

Bumping for


----------



## Tee (Dec 17, 2006)

JLove74 said:
			
		

> I have to brush. For me there is no way around getting those edges down.


 
Me too.

This is a great thread.  Just bumping it up again.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks for bumping~!!!!


----------



## Stationwagon (Dec 28, 2006)

What great information. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 28, 2006)

Does this mean you can choose any of the conditioners (even "Length & Strength") and do a moisture treatment with it? I considered the L&S line to be in the protein category...Like PM's Super Strong collection.

TIA! 



			
				Tene said:
			
		

> Best Hair Product Combos
> 
> MOISTURIZING TREATMENTS:
> 
> ...


----------



## amwcah (Dec 31, 2006)

Bumping!  Great information!


----------



## scorpian (Jan 3, 2007)

bumping for the New Year!!!


----------



## MamaBraidedIt (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome thread!


----------



## Kamilah (Feb 18, 2007)

Umm....did *ANYONE* else see that he said that "_Afro hair doesn't grow_"? He basically said some people's hair doesn't grow because of the TYPE of hair and genetics...I thought we were all vehemantly against this?


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you so much for bumping this, I have been looking for this one!

MonaRae


----------



## gn1g (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm lovin it.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

wow thanks for bumping this, and thanks for putting all this together Tene


----------



## silvergirl (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

wow great info


and i really agree with these

"George Michael says hair grows best when it is all one length- no bangs, no layers.


GM says Blunt cut hair is the healthiest and strongest. "


----------



## DSP (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Great Hair Tips for Damaged Hair and Hair Grow*

Bumping this one too.

Lots of good info here.


----------



## la flaca (Apr 15, 2007)

waooooooooooooooooo!! search no more    copy & paste


----------



## Chromia (Apr 15, 2007)

Those are great tips!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks. That was good info!


----------



## tnorenberg (Apr 16, 2007)

Kamilah said:
			
		

> Umm....did *ANYONE* else see that he said that "_Afro hair doesn't grow_"? He basically said some people's hair doesn't grow because of the TYPE of hair and genetics...I thought we were all vehemantly against this?



Well, obviously he doesn't know anyone who belongs to the LHCF...we've already proven him WRONG!!!!!!! Otherwise, great info. I think there is a lot of good info here. As I will take what I think works best for me and leave the rest.


----------



## sholly6 (Apr 16, 2007)

great information on hair this is a keeper


----------



## cocoa32 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for this info.  This is great!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (May 9, 2007)

Bumping for the Newbies.


----------



## Missi (May 9, 2007)

cool, thanks..........I need to print this out


----------



## *KP* (Oct 10, 2007)

bumping to subscribe, i need to print this out too


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Nov 26, 2007)

Whoa girl, I just had a brain overload from reading this!!  Thanks for posting, this will really help me to get a handle on my breakage.  I don't know how in the dickens I missed this thread.  Again, great info and thanks a bunch for posting!!


----------



## Minnie (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Dec 25, 2007)

Bumping this one too.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow, best thread eva.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 26, 2007)

Damn thats a long post


----------



## nappity (Dec 26, 2007)

This is great!!1 And a good reinforcement when I begin to think I'm doing something wrong. Love the emergency tips for damaged hair.


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 26, 2007)

this is some great info! thanx for bumping


----------



## MsMaysRus (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you Girl, I really appreciated you posting this....


----------



## nappity (Dec 28, 2007)

Bumping this thread for all the damaged hair questions. She's very comprehensive


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow this is a really excellent post adding to my favorites...


----------



## amwcah (Feb 24, 2008)

Bumping for member


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 25, 2008)

wow - very comprehensive. thanks!


----------



## Cinnabuns (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Tene! Adding to favorites.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is a great thread!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2008)

I had to bump this. This is great info!


----------



## Yhhoney28 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you so much!!! This is VERY helpful and I am going to try it


----------



## remnant (Mar 10, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## remnant (Apr 2, 2008)

bump bump bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2008)

I forgot to subscribe to this one...


----------



## Lovelylocs (Apr 2, 2008)

tnorenberg said:


> Well, obviously he doesn't know anyone who belongs to the LHCF...we've already proven him WRONG!!!!!!! Otherwise, great info. I think there is a lot of good info here. As I will take what I think works best for me and leave the rest.



Exactly! Don't throw the baby out with the bath water.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Apr 2, 2008)

*did i make the wrong decision*

_quick question:_


_i had patches  throughout my whole head... but was easily hidden...(although the hair was left thin).... i had color that broke off my hair and had my hair falling out chunk by chunk.. i tried many cholesterols and treatments but i mustve misused them._

_should i have cut it evenly and let it grow back?...._

_or should i have left it and tried to repair it??_

_because i was told that the different lengths in my hair would have made it break even more..._

_and i was left to cut my hair off... and its been almost 16months with no growth._

*did i make the wrong decision??*


----------



## Lovelylocs (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: did i make the wrong decision*



sweetsuccess said:


> _quick question:_
> 
> 
> _i had patches  throughout my whole head... but was easily hidden...(although the hair was left thin).... i had color that broke off my hair and had my hair falling out chunk by chunk.. i tried many cholesterols and treatments but i mustve misused them._
> ...



Hmmmmm.... What treatments did u use? Did you use any treatments that were forumlated specifically for color-treated hair? I used one by I think L'oreal and it helped me a lot. I also did a lot of protein treatments, got a rinse to protect the cuticle, and then I started using Amla oil as a prepoo. Hair like new.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Apr 19, 2008)

bumping......


----------



## la mosca (May 22, 2008)

Bumping for luvmesumhair. . .


----------



## jujufireal (May 23, 2008)

Wonderful thanks so mush for the tip.


----------



## QT (May 23, 2008)

WOW


----------



## Tinky (May 23, 2008)

Thank you... printing .


----------



## puddin (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting but I was wondering if sponge rollers were a yay or nay... the article states both...

"Use sponge rollers; they are the gentlest."

"sponge rollers are no good. They dry hair out and are so rough the hair breaks on it."


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 23, 2008)

Great article............


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 23, 2008)

puddin said:


> Thanks for posting but I was wondering if sponge rollers were a yay or nay... the article states both...
> 
> "Use sponge rollers; they are the gentlest."
> 
> "sponge rollers are no good. They dry hair out and are so rough the hair breaks on it."


There are satin covered sponge rollers...If you do use them, wrap an end paper around them so your hair isn't actually touching the roller.  HTH!


----------



## Lita (May 23, 2008)

Thanks For The Info! Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tbaby_8 (May 23, 2008)

Thank you so much.  I will definily be trying to use these.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 25, 2008)

*Very informative.. thank you ^-^ *


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the great thread!


----------



## Ivonnovi (May 27, 2008)

A hearty "THANK YOU" to all the Bumpers for keeping this thread alive!


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 12, 2008)

I was searching for some hair tips and found this one. Thought it deserved a bump.


----------



## cecilie (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you for information .


----------



## collegeDoll (Aug 14, 2008)

bookmarked...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just Bumpin'....


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 17, 2008)

Bumping......


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: did i make the wrong decision*



sweetsuccess said:


> _quick question:_
> 
> 
> _i had patches throughout my whole head... but was easily hidden...(although the hair was left thin).... i had color that broke off my hair and had my hair falling out chunk by chunk.. i tried many cholesterols and treatments but i mustve misused them._
> ...


 

Any updates on your short patches?  Your hair in your siggy looks really healthy and full.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 18, 2008)

Tene - thank you so much for all of this wonderful info!!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (May 17, 2009)

very good info!!


----------



## cutenss (May 17, 2009)

Suscribing to this.  Lots of yummy information


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 15, 2010)

*This is a really great thread!*


----------



## la mosca (Jan 16, 2010)

Bumping . . .


----------



## God's Anointed (Jan 16, 2010)

Very informative...I wish i knew half the stuff in here a while ago before my hair started breaking off


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 16, 2010)

THIS IS alot OF INFORMATION!
subbing to this!


----------



## la mosca (Jan 20, 2010)

Bumping again . . .


----------



## Ltown (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow this is a great bump!


----------



## moonpye1 (Jan 20, 2010)

bump bump...


----------



## grow (Jan 24, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just bumpin' for the masses....


----------



## omachine (Mar 27, 2010)

great read. helpful tips. thanks for all your hard work!....bump....


----------



## SSL (Apr 28, 2010)

*Excellent information.* Any thoughts about using other "premium" products out there (i.e. KeraCare; Mizhani; etc.)  After years of relaxing (more like a decade or two), I am FINALLY beginning to grow out (transition) my natural hair. So I definitely need assistance in the first initial steps. My first hair cut was back in March 2010 and I am already concerned about whether it will actually grow healthy & long (again) . I want to get a weave (healthy, braided process) while my own hair is growing out...but no more chemicals.  The "weaveologist" I was referred to here near Chicago DEFINITELY has a reputation of assisting with "growing out" or "transitioning" hair with her healthy technique. Any thoughts/suggestions/ideas??  Thx & God bless! 

(This is my first day and very first post on LHCF)


----------



## sheca (Apr 28, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Aspire (Sep 6, 2010)

Holy Crap!  This is a wealth of info.  Subscribing so I don't lose it.


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 6, 2010)

Whew! Great info.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great info


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2010)

A friendly  for anyone interested


----------



## My Friend (Sep 26, 2010)

Subscribing.   Love this thread


----------



## mostamaziing (Oct 1, 2010)

perfectly thorough thread (= ilovee it yu broke it dwn soo simple ahh thaankyu


----------



## amazing possibilities (Oct 22, 2010)

Amazing thread. Thank you.


----------



## gadgetdiva (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome breakdown!


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Oct 23, 2010)

This original post is 6 years old, but the information is the truth!  Thank you.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 7, 2010)

*b*ump
u
m
p


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 7, 2010)

What?!?!? Janet didn't bump up this old thread.


----------



## Stella B. (Dec 7, 2010)

Yea, I'm defintiely bookmarking this one...I've never seen this thread before. Tons of good info; I can see why its been getting bumped since 2004!!! Is the OP still around?


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 7, 2010)

Fantastic post....everything I need to know in one shot!!!


----------



## bgsix (Dec 8, 2010)

Very good info. 

Doin' the bump.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 28, 2010)

...I just want to bump this thread again for any new members or current members looking to step their game up in the new year!


----------



## barbie87 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Jan 2, 2011)

Great Info...thanks for sharing


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks a million!


----------



## amwcah (Jan 7, 2011)

IMO, this thread showed be bumped quarterly for new members or become a sticky.


----------



## Momtotwo (Jan 8, 2011)

great information!


----------



## Ladybelle (Mar 28, 2011)

*bumpity,bump,bump, bump. 

This thread is a hairsaver!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 28, 2011)

Gotta save and come back.  Too much in one post.  But great info.  Sub'g


----------



## Researching (Mar 28, 2011)

The next time someone asks me what I do to get my hair so long I'll email them this.  Hopefully they won't be overwhelmed, but you just about covered it all.  Great Job Girl!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 10, 2011)

bumping


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm so holding onto this ^^


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Jun 23, 2011)

bump!! great information


----------



## gn1g (Aug 29, 2011)

This is a summary thread, on how to take care of your hair, Bump for newbies in 2011!


----------



## felic1 (Sep 4, 2011)

printing !!!!


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you so much.  Very good information.  I have to print this!!!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Dec 11, 2011)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## MsDes (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, dang...lol....thanks for all the info!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for this helpful info Tene.


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks to whoever *bumped* this. I thought I knew it all but the OP had some new and interesting ideas to offer. I especially appreciated the section on trimming...never let someone who dislikes you trim your hair...WORD.


----------



## Misseyl (Dec 12, 2011)

Printing and bumping.


----------



## MsDes (Dec 12, 2011)

I just printed this out. Will read while I'm at work.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, that first post is 26 pages long in Word!   Thanks for bumping - this would be a great sticky for newbies!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 12, 2012)

How'd I miss this thread!  Bumping!


----------



## tanyaj (Feb 22, 2012)

bumping.....


----------



## diadall (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi all. I bun a lot lately. I co wash, add aloe vera gel and brush it back. 

Today I wanted to wear it all down and natural but the front looks heat damaged butvits not heat...its from brushing it straight.

So frustrating.


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 10, 2012)

This thread has surfaced again--this is one of my all time favorite LHCF threads. I remember using the destroyed hair routine a time or two after a bad trip to the stylist. I varied up the products a bit, but still had excellent results.



> Special Emergency Procedure for Destroyed Hair
> 
> This recipe for hair repair is loosely based on a review of Redken Deep Fuel at Makeupalley.com. I don’t remember the name of the reviewer- please contact me if you are the Belgium hair stylist that designed it.
> PS&gt; I have not tried this recipe myself, so I cant vouch for it yet. But It does have all the main ingredients for hair repair; protein treatments followed by moisturizing and common sense:
> ...


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 10, 2012)

Lovely thread full of info a must read for newbies


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 3, 2017)

bumping...oldie but goodie


----------



## ArtsyCurls (Aug 8, 2017)

Bump!This is great!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jul 24, 2019)

Bumping for 2019


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jul 24, 2019)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> Bumping for 2019


Thank you! Very informative.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 11, 2020)

This is the best thing a Newbie on this forum like me can look through. I can come back to this for a while and save people the annoyance of having to explain basic things. If anyone else is new, do skim this at least to see how thorough this is.

Great work!!!!!


----------



## thatscuteright (Mar 19, 2021)

Bump Bump Bump....


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 21, 2021)

What an informative thread.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Feb 16, 2022)

Eta: wrong thread but I’ll keep it here for the laughs lol.


----------

